# Thor's 2019 Lawn Journal



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Still dormant but made some landscape improvements to stop mulch blowing into the turf.

Will probably scalp in April just don't know when as we still have frosts in April sometimes so have to wait On weather.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Ware @Two9tene thanks!

Update today. I have some lovely green. And some purple. Forecast temps are looking good. So I may scalp this Saturday.

Got one of the sun joe "verticutter" "dethatcher" that I plan on abusing my turf with to thin it out and save some reel life for the scalp.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Scalped today and verticut.

Applied RGS, AIR8, PREM, and fert

Update in a week or two should be all green.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

12 days post scalp. Almost there. Almost. .325 hoc


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Coming along man!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> 12 days post scalp. Almost there. Almost. .325 hoc


Looking good! :thumbup:

I wish I could go below .5" HOC! Anything lower and I start scalping. I have to do another leveling session at some point this season.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > 12 days post scalp. Almost there. Almost. .325 hoc
> ...


Sand sand sand. Me too. Another round coming early May


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Re did the backyard. Once rooted will see about scalping and topdress back and front again. June and July should be good months.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Re did the backyard. Once rooted will see about scalping and topdress back and front again. June and July should be good months.


Good job - looks like y'all got this pretty darn level


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

No sun but single doubles on the front


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Leveled again


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Leveled again


What sort of drag divice did you use for levelling ? Your getting it looking :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

jabopy said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Leveled again
> ...


Just a drag mat. Borrowed it from @Reel Low Dad


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

One week later very good progress. Be gone on vacation for next 10 days. Will probably scalp and reset hoc then


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Came back from vacation to 2-3" long Bermuda mostly just seedhead stalks pushing that length but wow I was 😥. Mowed a lot, like a lot a lot. Looks "ok" considering how much overgrowth there was.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Applied tnex + paclo (primo + trimmec) 8 days ago. And mowed yesterday after 7 days no mow and barely cut any off. A great pgr combo.

Applied FEature + RGS and .6lb CX and rain came today to water it all in. Have some small areas filling in still but overall very happy with the progress from the playset move and re do of backyard. More projects to come


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice! Any concern with the sand dulling the reel blades?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> Nice! Any concern with the sand dulling the reel blades?


It's inevitable. I just always give a good backlaping


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

5 days without a cut. To say the pgr is working is an understatement. Barely took anything off.

Double cut back and doubles on front


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking sweet...


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Any concern with the sand dulling the reel blades?
> ...


How often are you backlapping with a topdressed lawn?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


not anymore than normal. Usually every 4-6 weeks


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looking sweet...


Thanks!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks good from far away. But up close makes me cringe. Not sure what's up but all this rain has caused some issues.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Backyard re do is done. Can't even tell where I patched in the new sod to cover where the playset was.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Backyard re do is done. Can't even tell where I patched in the new sod to cover where the playset was.


What playlet :shock: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Have been having some minor scalping ever since coming back from vacation. But not resetting hoc this year as it looks good enough for me.

My neighbor has tifgrand now about foot or more over thanks to how alpha it is and mows it at 3". Honestly doesn't look terrible.

Cut today for first time in 10 days and only removed maybe .1-.2" thanks to tnex+paclo


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@Thor865 Moving that playset makes the back yard look so much bigger. Looks fantastic. Great job!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Thor865 Moving that playset makes the back yard look so much bigger. Looks fantastic. Great job!


Thanks man. I agree. Also saves a lot of time on mowing and trimming


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

So smooth and dense makes you want to take a nap on it. If only it wasn't 95 out


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks absolutely awesome...


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> So smooth and dense makes you want to take a nap on it. If only it wasn't 95 out


Haha! The kiddos love playing on the carpet! I understand the feeling! The lawn is looking Tony the Tiger GREAT!!!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@ctrav @Two9tene thanks!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Another day and more doubles for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Vacation for 8 days. Let my crap side piece rebound from pgr over that time. Decided to start rotary mowing it at 1" and see how she looks. Rest of yard will remain at .4 or lower reel mowed


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Another day and more doubles for your viewing pleasure


You are killing it brother! Lawn looks great!!!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day and more doubles for your viewing pleasure
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sometimes a little perspective is good for everyone to see.

Timeline of backyard

February 2018



July 2018



July 2019


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Took hoc back down to .38 and luckily didn't scalp. So we will just stay there remainder of year since I'm overseeding prg in a few months and hope to keep it at .5/.6


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking good!!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks Awesome.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@ctrav @Tmc thanks!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mowed today
Applied XGRN, rgs, talstar, azoxy, ppz, and wetting agent. Watered in shortly after. Brought up to .42 hoc


----------



## Daddylonglegs (May 15, 2019)

@Thor865 I love the perspective/progress photos it looks incredible!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Daddylonglegs said:


> @Thor865 I love the perspective/progress photos it looks incredible!


thanks! I agree. Sometimes when we are feeling down or nitpicking things about our renovated lawns it's always good to look at it before and realize how far it's come


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Did some double diagonals today. Hard to do in the front with the slope.

Also had a weird thing happen when I was spraying rgs, fungicide, and insecticide where it was collecting on my shoes as I was spraying and then had tip burn shoe marks left next day.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Did some double diagonals today. Hard to do in the front with the slope.
> 
> Also had a weird thing happen when I was spraying rgs, fungicide, and insecticide where it was collecting on my shoes as I was spraying and then had tip burn shoe marks left next day.


What are your day time temps looking like? If I recall correctly RGS has an 85° threshold.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Did some double diagonals today. Hard to do in the front with the slope.
> ...


Never knew that. It only happened in one area where I didn't water in quick enough I believe. Ive sprayed it a lot in numerous temp ranges and never had it happen before.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

More of the same. Hoc still .4

Have some common Bermuda invading, anyone have any insight into removing it besides glyphosate? Don't want to do it this late in season.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks good brotha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks incredible. Great work @Thor865. I know who I'm nominating for October LOTM.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

:thumbup:


Ware said:


> Looks incredible. Great work @Thor865. I know who I'm nominating for October LOTM.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@The_iHenry @Two9tene

Thanks guys

@Ware i remember not that long ago I was just joining this site getting as much info as I could from you and others. Got y'all to thank for the knowledge and results


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

First mow in 7 days. I can't tell y'all enough just how well tnex+paclo restricts vertical growth.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

How many blades do you have on your reel? If its 11, are you happy with the cut quality? Looks great from here.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

WillyT said:


> How many blades do you have on your reel? If its 11, are you happy with the cut quality? Looks great from here.


Yeah 11 blade. And yes cut quality is fine. I've never went above .65, usually stay in the .3-.5 hoc range


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> First mow in 7 days. I can't tell y'all enough just how well tnex+paclo restricts vertical growth.


The Gods of Asgard are smiling down on this lawn! Lmao


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking very good &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Two9tene thor was my call sign in Afghan. But I'll take all the blessing I can on my lawn even from oden himself 😂

@ctrav thanks!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

The next time you see my lawn it hopefully will be a successful overseed. Just doing front and side. Back will stay dormant as I have some projects back there to accomplish over the winter


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

cut back today. Seed down for front was yesterday. Will update that in a week or so.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> cut back today. Seed down for front was yesterday. Will update that in a week or so.


Idk if I could do the year around work.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

We have germination! Shew that was quick


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

It's grown an inch in a day. What has everyone done for re seeding areas that didn't germinate as far as timeline? It's only been 6 days so I'm sure I should give it more time. @Ware @g-man @Movingshrub


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I had really good germination. I would expect to see seedlings at 6 days. Being next to the driveway makes me wonder if it either dried out faster than the rest of the area or got washed down the slope. I would probably try to reseed that area and do some hand watering to ensure the soil stays moist.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Thor865 I would throw down more seed and make sure the amount of water is correct for that area. It should have germinated by now.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Ware @Movingshrub i will mow tomorrow/Thursday. That'll be 7/8 days post seeding. And then re seed those areas. thanks


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

First mow in. Let it dry out all day and was still pain to mow. Took it down to .62 for first cut, then re seeded areas that needed it. Happy with results so far of this sissy grass, next few weeks will determine if I keep it threw winter or spray it out

Main front yard is about 5 days behind this side piece. Will update once it is ready.

After scalp



7 days post scalp/seed


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

7 days post seed. This cool season sissy grass is easy. 


After scalp before seed


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> 7 days post seed. This cool season sissy grass is easy.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

9 days post on front. Checkerboard


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Update-

Mowed today at .75 
Threw rest of seed out bout 5 days ago in some problem areas. If it germinates good, If it doesn't who cares. Look at that checkerboard pattern. &#128525;


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Thor865 said:


>


That is looking sweet!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks man def be better than having dormant lawn this year


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wife got new iphone 11 pro max + super pro whatever it's called. Figured I'd shoot some pics with it since it has the ultra wide lens.

Backyard is still hanging in there. Mowed it today at .42, front is .75 still


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Checkerboard is definitely my favorite look for the prg. Just pops good


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Domination with a capital "D"!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

That water was definitely from the neighbor up the street trying to keep up


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> That water was definitely from the neighbor up the street trying to keep up


It was actually. They didn't go with my recommendation and decided to just aerate and seed with some crap TTTF seed blend from big box store. They'll learn eventually.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Looks awesome Thor!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Congrats on the lawn of the month!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@stogie1020 @Bmossin thanks!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Congratulations @Thor865 Man that lawn looks amazing.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Congratulations @Thor865 Man that lawn looks amazing.


Thanks man!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Doubles checkerboard style on front

Rotary mowing side yard due to how wet it stays from my neighbors sump pump. The JD is too heavy and causes ruts.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Are you going to take the HOC down anymore? You can go lower with prg


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Biggylawns said:


> Are you going to take the HOC down anymore? You can go lower with prg


I thought about it but looks and cuts good at .75 so no need to lower it imo. I leave the low hoc to the alpha grass


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Temps here in Knoxville last week was barely 30's for the high and we got about 1" of snow. It dinged up the sissy grass some but it's holding in there. Charity mow today with some single/doubles for @gravylookout



Backyard went dormant finally from last weeks cold front


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bermuda in front finally went dormant and there's some areas where it's showing threw.

First year overseed so next year I won't skip pgr before overseeding and keep the prg at .5 until Bermuda goes dormant to keep it all in check.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Bermuda in front finally went dormant and there's some areas where it's showing threw.
> 
> First year overseed so next year I won't skip pgr before overseeding and keep the prg at .5 until Bermuda goes dormant to keep it all in check.


Nothing wrong with some Neyland checkerboards. Some bowl predictions I've seen have us playing UT in the gator bowl. Not sure I want to see the vols again after last time. But it may be a good time for an east TN Hawkeye and you Knoxville people to get together for a few frosty beverages.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda in front finally went dormant and there's some areas where it's showing threw.
> ...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Thor865 said:
> ...


Funny enough I have also seen Iowa and Kentucky in the Music City Bowl. That was a couple weeks ago so I'm not sure if it's still a possibility. The predictions are all over the place.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hasn't been that cold here yet. Highs in 40's/50's. Lows in 20's/30's. Have had two small snow falls. Prg has still be growing, and been mowing it every 7-10 days.

12/7



12/15


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thor865 said:


>


 :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Thor865 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone


 :shock: that looks awesome


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone


😍


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@The_iHenry @OD on Grass thanks gents


----------

